# iMac & 6GB RAM



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 11, 2009)

Some interesting info for those running iMacs earlier than the 2''9 model. Apple state that the max RAM for these machines is 4GB (8GB in 2''9 models). Apparently you can run up to 6GB in the earlier iMacs and I have ordered a 4GB SODIMM and will let you know how this goes when it arrives from the USA in few days time. This upgrade has gone down very well with Aperture users who have confirmed that it helps a lot with performance.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 17, 2009)

6GB installed.. will let you know how it fairs..........


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 25, 2009)

Update... 6GB is well worth installing. LR has been using well over 3GB of ram where before it never got much over 2GB. I have seen the spinning beach ball less so it has helped performance in the develop module.


----------

